
Facebook’s Cult Like Working Atmosphere - MichaelKSpencer
https://medium.com/futuresin/facebooks-cult-like-working-atmosphere-67b8ed418b0
======
minimaxir
Suspiciously similar to an article published by CNBC yesterday: "Inside
Facebook’s ‘cult-like’ workplace, where dissent is discouraged and employees
pretend to be happy all the time"

[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/08/facebook-culture-cult-
perfor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/08/facebook-culture-cult-performance-
review-process-blamed.html)

------
velco
Article severely lacks substance.

------
akhilcacharya
This reads like someone on the outside complaining about the environment on
the inside of another organization.

If you don't like it, don't join?

~~~
ohithereyou
Are you saying that nobody should ever criticize an organization that they are
not forced to join?

------
crsv
Not much data provided to back up the claims. Loose anecdotes, just seems like
a fluff piece riding counter-facebook momentum. It's a massive company, it
likely doesn't have one singular work culture.

